# Russia convoca ambasciatore USA: "Biden inaccettabile. Chiediamo impeachment."



## Toby rosso nero (21 Marzo 2022)

Altissima tensione tra USA e Russia.

Come riporta Bloomberg, la Russia convoca l'ambasciatore americano John Sullivan consegnandogli una nota di protesta contro i commenti "inaccettabili" di Joe Biden su Putin, definito "criminale di guerra" e "dittatore assassino".
La DUMA chiede anche impeachment per il presidente USA:
"Le armi inviate a Kiev arrivano in mano a battaglioni neonazisti. Il Congresso degli Stati Uniti deve porre fine al doppio standard e far sì che Biden renda conto di quanto fatto. Se gli Usa sono uno stato costituzionale, non c'è altra scelta, deve essere impeachment."

*Ancora il Cremlino: "Siamo vicini alla rottura dei rapporti con gli USA."*


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2022)

*in Ucraina da ieri tutti i mass media devono diffondere notizie unificate 24 ore al giorno come una sola piattaforma, nessuna eccezione pena chiusura.
decreto firmato da Zelensky

inoltre 11 partiti ucraini non proni al governo saranno attenzionati con restrizioni alle attività*


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2022)

ahhhhh quant'è bella la libertà ucraina, quasi come il mondo libero

#iostoconkiev #secadekievmuoreleuropa


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *in Ucraina da ieri tutti i mass media devono diffondere notizie unificiate 24 ore al giorno come una sola piattaforma, nessuna eccezione.
> decreto firmato da Zelensky
> 
> inoltre 11 partiti ucraini non proni al governo saranno attenzionati con restrizioni alle attività*


Ahh quindi copiano l'Italia ?


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ahh quindi copiano l'Italia ?


chissà quanti canali e giornali in Ucraina criticano le azioni del governo...no ma succede solo in Russia, tranquilli
l'Ucraina pullula di continui dibattiti e contradditori con rispetto delle idee altrui

ecco perchè la Russia per prima cosa prende di mira le stazioni tv, agli influencer ucraini interessa più la lucina rossa delle infrastrutture
non importa se distruggi per decenni un oblast, ma lasciami dire fregnacce in tv per piacere


----------



## Alkampfer (21 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *in Ucraina da ieri tutti i mass media devono diffondere notizie unificate 24 ore al giorno come una sola piattaforma, nessuna eccezione pena chiusura.
> decreto firmato da Zelensky
> 
> inoltre 11 partiti ucraini non proni al governo saranno attenzionati con restrizioni alle attività*


gira un video in cui delle signore ucraine dicono che i soldati ucraini li cacciano dalle case per usarli come punti di sparo.
mentre i soldati russi invece li aiutano.
non so se sia fake o meno, ma non credo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *inoltre 11 partiti ucraini non proni al governo saranno attenzionati con restrizioni alle attività*



Inchiniamoci al nuovo dittatore leader dell'occidente,zelensky


----------



## ignaxio (21 Marzo 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> gira un video in cui delle signore ucraine dicono che i soldati ucraini li cacciano dalle case per usarli come punti di sparo.
> mentre i soldati russi invece li aiutano.
> non so se sia fake o meno, ma non credo


Sono quei video sottotitolati con la grammatica da analfabeta? Più che fake sembravano troll


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Inchiniamoci al nuovo dittatore leader dell'occidente,zelensky


mette in pratica il sogno di Mario Monti che disse qualche mese fa


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## admin (21 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *in Ucraina da ieri tutti i mass media devono diffondere notizie unificate 24 ore al giorno come una sola piattaforma, nessuna eccezione pena chiusura.
> decreto firmato da Zelensky
> 
> inoltre 11 partiti ucraini non proni al governo saranno attenzionati con restrizioni alle attività*


La famosa democrazia Ucraina


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## 7vinte (21 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Altissima tensione tra USA e Russia, e rottura definitiva dei rapporti tra le due nazioni.
> 
> Come riporta Bloomberg, la Russia convoca l'ambasciatore americano John Sullivan consegnandogli una nota di protesta contro i commenti "inaccettabili" di Joe Biden su Putin, definito "criminale di guerra" e "dittatore assassino".
> La DUMA chiede anche impeachment per il presidente USA:
> "Le armi inviate a Kiev arrivano in mano a battaglioni neonazisti. Il Congresso degli Stati Uniti deve porre fine al doppio standard e far sì che Biden renda conto di quanto fatto. Se gli Usa sono uno stato costituzionale, non c'è altra scelta, deve essere impeachment."



.


----------



## 7vinte (21 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La famosa democrazia Ucraina


È uno stato di guerra, è normale. Il problema è quando qualcosa del genere è la normalità, come in Russia


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *in Ucraina da ieri tutti i mass media devono diffondere notizie unificate 24 ore al giorno come una sola piattaforma, nessuna eccezione pena chiusura.
> decreto firmato da Zelensky
> 
> inoltre 11 partiti ucraini non proni al governo saranno attenzionati con restrizioni alle attività*


Dilla tutta però 
Sono partiti filorussi finanziati da mosca, quinte colonne di un paese invasore, altro che "non proni al governo"
Occhio alla propaganda ragazzi...

Detto ciò, che Biden meriti l'impeachment è vero, ma per ben altri motivi: è un demente (nel senso medico del termine)


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Dilla tutta però
> Sono partiti filorussi finanziati da mosca, quinte colonne di un paese invasore, altro che "non proni al governo"
> Occhio alla propaganda ragazzi...
> 
> Detto ciò, che Biden meriti l'impeachment è vero, ma per ben altri motivi: è un demente (nel senso medico del termine)



quale propaganda, i partiti sono votati dai cittadini e ci sono tanti milioni di ucraini che non avevano alcuna né in Poroshenko prima né nel nuovo oggi.

stai togliendo rappresentenza e legittimità alle persone

al contrario tutto bene per i partiti filonazisti

.

*@Andris, evitiamo attacchi personali.*


----------



## 7vinte (21 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> quale propaganda, i partiti sono votati dai cittadini e ci sono tanti milioni di ucraini che non avevano alcuna né in Poroshenko prima né nel nuovo oggi.
> 
> stai togliendo rappresentenza e legittimità alle persone


Si tratta di una sospensione temporanea dell'attività limitata al periodo di guerra, non li hanno sciolti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Marzo 2022)

*Dopo Boris Johnson, anche il premier israeliano ha dichiarato che andrà a Kiev.*


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> quale propaganda, i partiti sono votati dai cittadini e ci sono tanti milioni di ucraini che non avevano alcuna né in Poroshenko prima né nel nuovo oggi.
> 
> stai togliendo rappresentenza e legittimità alle persone


Un po' di fatti: 

Sono tutti partiti filorussi finanziati da mosca: il principale, il "Opposition platform for life" è gestito da Medvedchuk, oligarca vicinissimo a Putin, che è il padrino di sua figlia e che in generale è sempre stato visto come una mezza quinta colonna esattamente come Rimat Akhmedov, signore dell'acciaio di Donetsk (e proprietario dello Shaktar) 
Pensare che un paese aggredito dall'esterno permetta a partiti che sostengono l'invasore di fare attività politica sul proprio territorio durante una guerra è alquanto ingenuo.

Se l'italia venisse invasa dalla francia e avessimo un partito pro francia col 10% (magari maggioritario in zone come la val d'aosta), vi garantisco che il giorno dopo il partito sarebbe sciolto e i suoi membri e dirigenti sbattuti al gabbio.
Anzi, ci sono precisi piani a riguardo gestiti dalla sicurezza nazionale, in caso di guerra sul territorio le libertà costituzionali sarebbero sospese e con ogni probabilità ci sarebbe una giunta militare ad interim.
In guerra funziona così, troppo comodo invadere e poi appellarsi alle libertà democratiche nel paese che invadi


----------



## Albijol (21 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Dopo Boris Johnson, anche il premier israeliano ha dichiarato che andrà a Kiev.*


Visto come si sta comportando adesso, direi a Zelensky "Occhio a Bennet, è facile che lavori per i russi"


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Si tratta di una sospensione temporanea dell'attività limitata al periodo di guerra, non li hanno sciolti


ah tutto bene allora, non possono svolgere la normale attività comprese le prerogative parlamentari
non sono chiusi del tutto, come il partito comunista dal 2015
sono più sereno adesso


----------



## 7vinte (21 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ah tutto bene allora, non possono svolgere la normale attività comprese le prerogative parlamentari
> non sono chiusi del tutto, come il partito comunista dal 2015


Beh, partiti guidati da oligarchi russi durante un'invasione, cosa dovevano fare?


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Dopo Boris Johnson, anche il premier israeliano ha dichiarato che andrà a Kiev.*


Significa che hanno ricevuto precise rassicurazioni dal Cremlino che non attaccheranno pesantemente Kiev (anche perchè non hanno minimamente la forza necessaria per prenderla, se non radendola al suolo con decine di migliaia di morti tra i soldati e mesi di combattimenti)
Il rasoio di Occam dice che la pace è vicina.


----------



## admin (21 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È uno stato di guerra, è normale. Il problema è quando qualcosa del genere è la normalità, come in Russia


Sarà pure la normalità, ma a questo punte le notizie degli ucraini hanno la stessa credibilità di quelle dei russi


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sarà pure la normalità, ma a questo punte le notizie degli ucraini hanno la stessa credibilità di quelle dei russi


Sono facce diverse della propaganda di guerra, non sono attendibili per definizione.
è chiaro però che i russi in quanto invasori conclamati siano costretti a spararle più grosse, alla fine quando ti stai difendendo sei quasi sempre giustificato a prescindere agli occhi dell'opinione pubblica.


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Beh, partiti guidati da oligarchi russi durante un'invasione, cosa dovevano fare?


siamo passati da filorussi a russi direttamente...guarda che l'Ucraina è strapiena di oligarchi da trent'anni che non fanno certo il bene della comunità e si sono arricchiti rubando le risorse nel post comunismo, non c'è bisogno di scomodare la Russia.
il nemico sta in casa già

cosa fare ?
nulla ai partiti
i partiti da chiudere sono quelli nazisti e basta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Marzo 2022)

*Ancora il Cremlino: "Siamo vicini alla rottura dei rapporti con gli USA."*


----------



## danjr (21 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Altissima tensione tra USA e Russia.
> 
> Come riporta Bloomberg, la Russia convoca l'ambasciatore americano John Sullivan consegnandogli una nota di protesta contro i commenti "inaccettabili" di Joe Biden su Putin, definito "criminale di guerra" e "dittatore assassino".
> La DUMA chiede anche impeachment per il presidente USA:
> ...


Putin sempre più buffone


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono facce diverse della propaganda di guerra, non sono attendibili per definizione.
> è chiaro però che i russi in quanto invasori conclamati siano costretti a spararle più grosse, alla fine quando ti stai difendendo sei quasi sempre giustificato a prescindere agli occhi dell'opinione pubblica.


come ho scritto ieri, c'è una differenza fondamentale: la Russia non sta usando i media di tutto il mondo come propagatore della propria azione ma si limita al proprio territorio, se non per i diplomatici in sede ONU, al contrario di Kiev che vuole convincere il mondo intero
non si è mai visto nella storia contemporanea una situazione similare mediatica degli invasi


----------



## admin (21 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora il Cremlino: "Siamo vicini alla rottura dei rapporti con gli USA."*


Alla grande


----------



## danjr (21 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Dopo Boris Johnson, anche il premier israeliano ha dichiarato che andrà a Kiev.*


Grandi!


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sarà pure la normalità, ma a questo punte le notizie degli ucraini hanno la stessa credibilità di quelle dei russi


Le notizie sono propaganda di guerra da ambo le parti, questo è chiaro. Proprio per questo bisogna cercare di filtrare le notizie e cercare le news attraverso analisti e fonti dirette. Se stiamo appresso a Tgcom o a al TG2 addio...


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Significa che hanno ricevuto precise rassicurazioni dal Cremlino che non attaccheranno pesantemente Kiev


non si comprende dunque perchè il sindaco di Kiev ha annunciato un giorno e mezzo di coprifuoco, a meno che non si diverta a tenere la gente murata in casa senza motivo evidentemente qualcosa potrebbe succedere


----------



## Alkampfer (21 Marzo 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Sono quei video sottotitolati con la grammatica da analfabeta? Più che fake sembravano troll


no era sottotitolato bene.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora il Cremlino: "Siamo vicini alla rottura dei rapporti con gli USA."*



Facciamo veloce a vincere 'sto scudetto.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora il Cremlino: "Siamo vicini alla rottura dei rapporti con gli USA."*


Lucidate l'elmetto, ci mandano a morire per lo zio Sam. Dio benedica l'america


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Facciamo veloce a vincere 'sto scudetto.


Non arriveremo al 1 maggio fidati, altro che scudetto


----------



## Albijol (21 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> come ho scritto ieri, c'è una differenza fondamentale: la Russia non sta usando i media di tutto il mondo come propagatore della propria azione


Sì infatti non sta usando tutti i media come no. Vai su twitter e leggi cosa scrivono le ambasciate russe in Italia, uk, Francia ecc ecc. Ma informarsi prima di scrivere no?


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> In guerra funziona così, troppo comodo invadere e poi appellarsi alle libertà democratiche nel paese che invadi


chiudo la questione rammentando che l'Ucraina è già priva di democrazia reale da sempre, non è frutto di una trasformazione recente o del mese scorso.
per questo mi sorprendo continuamente di chi supporta questo stato, ha tutti i peggiori difetti russi ma senza i pregi


----------



## Shmuk (21 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Facciamo veloce a vincere 'sto scudetto.



Sì, ma sembrano un pò lenti di comprendonio questi russi, se recepiscono con questa sveltezza magari magari rivinciamo la Champions prima che finisca tutto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Marzo 2022)

Finalmente il battaglione donbass (ucraina) è stato accerchiato e quasi annientato.
Sono i famosi torturatori e stupratori venuti alla ribalta nel 2014.

A quando la stessa sorte per il battaglione azov ?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Dopo Boris Johnson, anche il premier israeliano ha dichiarato che andrà a Kiev.*



non mi sembra una grande news, a me Boris fa paura, non mi sembra che le abbia tutte a casa.


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Sì infatti non sta usando tutti i media come no. Vai su twitter e leggi cosa scrivono le ambasciate russe in Italia, uk, Francia ecc ecc. Ma informarsi prima di scrivere no?


magari comprendere prima quello che scrivo, invece che ridacchiare come un fesso e rispondere di getto
sto dicendo che tutti i media occidentali stanno facendo da grancassa di tutte le notizie di Kiev, annesse quotidiane falsità, è evidente che c'è una completa uniformità ed hanno scelto di sposare la visione ucraina

per trovare notizie di quello che accade dall'altra parte devi andare a ricercartelo su telegram, qualcosa su twitter, siti che definire di nicchia sarebbe riduttivo etc
quello che avviene in Ucraina e rilanciato dalle autorità di Kiev viene letteralmente sparato in ogni angolo occidentale


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> non mi sembra una grande news, a me Boris fa paura, non mi sembra che le abbia tutte a casa.



Il ministro della difesa ucraino è volato a Londra subito dopo la notizia, blitz non programmato.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Altissima tensione tra USA e Russia.
> 
> Come riporta Bloomberg, la Russia convoca l'ambasciatore americano John Sullivan consegnandogli una nota di protesta contro i commenti "inaccettabili" di Joe Biden su Putin, definito "criminale di guerra" e "dittatore assassino".
> La DUMA chiede anche impeachment per il presidente USA:
> ...



Da una parte c’è un dittatore e dall’altra un cret… in mezzo il popolo ucraino.


----------



## Albijol (21 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> a di tutte le notizie di Kiev, annesse quotidiane falsità, è evidente che c'è una completa uniformità ed hanno scelto di sposare la visione ucraina


Giusto sposiamo la visione russa con deportazioni, bombe su orfanotrofi, rifugi e ospedali....per adesso a soprattutto a danni di bambini e donne russofoni.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non si comprende dunque perchè il sindaco di Kiev ha annunciato un giorno e mezzo di coprifuoco, a meno che non si diverta a tenere la gente murata in casa senza motivo evidentemente qualcosa potrebbe succedere


infatti più che un accordo coi russi, il coprifuoco può avere senso proprio per proteggere lo scapellato britannico e non avere civili tra le scatole


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Giusto sposiamo la visione russa con deportazioni, bombe su orfanotrofi, rifugi e ospedali....per adesso a soprattutto a danni di bambini e donne russofoni.



Sarebbe saggio non sposare la propaganda di nessuno. Hanno buoni motivi per mentire tutte le parti in causa.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non arriveremo al 1 maggio fidati, altro che scudetto



No, non credo. Continuo ad essere tranquillo sull'incubo del conflitto atomico. La situazione peggiorerà, arriveranno ai ferri corti e faranno ancora un gran casino, quello sì.

Poi, noi verremo comunque stroncati dalle circostanze, su quello non ci piove.



Shmuk ha scritto:


> Sì, ma sembrano un pò lenti di comprendonio questi russi, se recepiscono con questa sveltezza magari magari rivinciamo la Champions prima che finisca tutto.



Ah, se rivedo un'altra CL mi va bene anche passare a miglior vita, facciò 'sto fioretto, via.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> No, non credo. Continuo ad essere tranquillo sull'incubo del conflitto atomico. La situazione peggiorerà, arriveranno ai ferri corti e faranno ancora un gran casino, quello sì.
> 
> Poi, noi verremo comunque stroncati dalle circostanze, su quello non ci piove.
> 
> ...



Non esagerare. Non sei mica Juventino. Loro lo dicono per allungarsi la vita.


----------



## Albijol (21 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe saggio non sposare la propaganda di nessuno. Hanno buoni motivi per mentire tutte le parti in causa.


Eh no, scusami ma non sono d'accordo. Non si tratta di sposare la propaganda (che a vari livelli è fake da ambo le parti), si tratta di sposare le atrocità commesse. Ci sono video, foto, c'è tutto. E ripeto, soprattutto ai danni dei russofoni


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Giusto sposiamo la visione russa con deportazioni, bombe su orfanotrofi, rifugi e ospedali....per adesso a soprattutto a danni di bambini e donne russofoni.


le deportazioni non esistono, non usare termini offensivi della memoria
le persone che si trovano nel territorio di Rostov vengono aiutate e poi potranno andare dove vogliono
dal 2014 la Russia ha accolto 2-3 milioni di persone dall'Ucraina

la guerra esiste dal 2014 contro i russofoni e viene fatta da Kiev che non accetta l'indipendenza dei territori, anche se te ne sei accorto il mese scorso forse insieme a tante altre persone


----------



## Albijol (21 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> le deportazioni non esistono, non usare termini offensivi della memoria
> le persone che si trovano nel territorio di Rostov vengono aiutate e poi potranno andare dove vogliono
> 
> la guerra esiste dal 2014 contro i russofoni e viene fatta da Kiev che non accetta l'indipendenza dei territori, anche se te ne sei accorto il mese scorso forse insieme a tante altre persone


Uso i termini che mi pare, grazie


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Eh no, scusami ma non sono d'accordo. Non si tratta di sposare la propaganda (che a vari livelli è fake da ambo le parti), si tratta di sposare le atrocità commesse. Ci sono video, foto, c'è tutto. E ripeto, soprattutto ai danni dei russofoni




Non dubito che vi siano. La propaganda non è fatta solo di fake news ma è realizzata anche esaltando o occultando le notizie vere.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Altissima tensione tra USA e Russia.
> 
> Come riporta Bloomberg, la Russia convoca l'ambasciatore americano John Sullivan consegnandogli una nota di protesta contro i commenti "inaccettabili" di Joe Biden su Putin, definito "criminale di guerra" e "dittatore assassino".
> La DUMA chiede anche impeachment per il presidente USA:
> ...


hanno sistematicamente minacciato e insultato praticamente tutto il mondo, tranne quei 3 o 4 stati canaglia pari alla loro risma e ora se ne risentono se definiscono putin per quello che è, certo che sono proprio permalosi sti russi


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2022)

Fortuna che bidet era la fine dell'incubo...


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Eh no, scusami ma non sono d'accordo. Non si tratta di sposare la propaganda (che a vari livelli è fake da ambo le parti), si tratta di sposare le atrocità commesse. Ci sono video, foto, c'è tutto. E ripeto, soprattutto ai danni dei russofoni


quindi la vostra tattica sarebbe precisare, qualche volta per sembrare super partes, che la propaganda ci sia da ambo le parti tuttavia glissare su tutto ciò che avviene da una parte preferendo interessarsi dell'altra è l'assoluta normalità.
è anche peggio di essere faziosi, essere faziosi pretendendo di essere equilibrati

decine di migliaia di persone uccise, milioni di rifiugiati dal Donbass, milioni di vite rovinate assolutamente non rientrano nei vostri interessi.
a poca distanza dall'Europa per otto anni, qualcosa di mai visto in Occidente.

poi, più o meno improvvisamente, si invade l'Ucraina e scatta l'empatia mediatica 
qualcosa che un giorno andrà studiato nelle università di psicologia e scienze della comunicazione


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Uso i termini che mi pare, grazie


prego e io sono libero di risponderti a tono quando lo fai, uso le parole non le smiles come un ragazzino
le deportazioni sono un fatto serio da non sventolare a ca.zzo e lo stesso premier israeliano ha preso le distanze da certi termini ieri
chiuso ot


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Marzo 2022)

Dateci un taglio tutti e due. Non avvisiamo più.


----------



## Albijol (21 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> prego e io sono libero di risponderti a tono quando lo fai, uso le parole non le smiles come un ragazzino
> le deportazioni sono un fatto serio e lo stesso premier israeliano ha preso le distanze da certi termini ieri
> chiuso ot


Per propaganda intendevo il numero di morti e veicoli distrutti dichiarati da ambo le parti. Ma tu non l avevi capito minimamente. Fine del discorso per me. Continua pure


----------



## Albijol (21 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dateci un taglio tutti e due. Non avvisiamo più.


ok


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> quindi la vostra tattica sarebbe precisare, qualche volta per sembrare super partes, che la propaganda ci sia da ambo le parti tuttavia glissare su tutto ciò che avviene da una parte preferendo interessarsi dell'altra è l'assoluta normalità.
> è anche peggio di essere faziosi, essere faziosi pretendendo di essere equilibrati
> 
> decine di migliaia di persone uccise, milioni di rifiugiati dal Donbass, milioni di vite rovinate assolutamente non rientrano nei vostri interessi.
> ...


Nel Donbass c'è stata una guerra civile, fino a prova contraria è tutt'oggi territorio ucraino.
Chi ha armato e fornito gruppi paramilitari ai separatisti per iniziare la guerriglia? La Russia.

Chi ha evitato di occupare ufficialmente il Donbas come fatto per la Crimea al fine di evitare il continuo della guerra civile? La Russia.

A chi ha giovato lasciare il Donbas a ferro e fuoco così da lasciarsi aperta ogni scelta geopolitica? La Russia.

La Russia è la causa di tutto ciò, è inutile qualsiasi altro dibattimento. Già il solo fatto di aver occupato ufficialmente la Crimea ma non il Donbas è CHIARAMENTE una colpa gravissima da chi dice invece di voler salvare le minoranze russofone. Minoranze che ad oggi stanno accogliendo i russi con molotov e armi in mano. Kharkiv è a maggioranza russofona, come mai non c'è alcuna sollevazione popolare contro l'esercito regolare ucraino al fine di favorire l'ingresso dei russi? 

La Russia è l'unica vera colpevole di questa situazione perché è una nazione guidata da un dittatore imperialista che vuole rimettere le mani su tutti i territori russofoni.
L'Ucraina ha fatto i suoi errori, nessuno è esente da colpe compresi i governi occidentali, ma la Russia è il colpevole principale, non riconoscerlo vuol dire essere totalmente di parte.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2022)

Ormai i rapporti umani, in questa nazione, per ciò che vedo ogni giorno, sono andati, ho visto amici trentennali arrivare alle mani durante il covid, familiari non rivolgersi la parola, ora non ci si può manco più azzardare di aver paura per la guerra, sennò passi per escort di putin. Ma dov'è il cogli1 che per primo disse che ne saremmo usciti più forti?


----------



## Raryof (21 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Fortuna che bidet era la fine dell'incubo...


Oh a pensare male mi viene da pensare che Trump lo abbiano cacciato giusto per arrivare a dove siamo oggi, guerra totale, presidenti troppo pacifisti o intelligenti per certi versi non andavano bene.
Trump era contro la democrazia attuale, quella fatta di guerra e nuovi buoni, grandi pensatori, premi nobel della pace sui social, non mi stupisco lo abbiano fatto fuori ahahahha, lui si stava mettendo contro la Cina forse (e direi anche a ragione visto quello che hanno combinato) e quelli hanno fatto uscire l'arma invisibile, lui non ha cominciato nessuna guerra e Biden è arrivato subito in soccorso del pentagono.
La geopolitica è tutta feccia, sciocchezze, ci sono sempre interessi superiori che manovrano tutto, come il virus creato in laboratorio e uscito per volontà comune, mica per errore, avevano lavorato per quello e oggi ci siamo, hanno creato un sistema dove pace oggi significa fare la guerra ai cattivi, nuovi cattivi, dove guerra significa sanzioni o propaganda unica, dittatoriale, dove aiuti umanitari significa mandare armi ma non di cioccolato.
Io, son sincero, quando vedo che tutto è predisposto per rendere il marcio buono da mangiare alzo le mani, quando vedo che stiamo combattendo per qualcosa che abbiamo fatto di tutto per imporci e per crearci una vita peggiore o istituzionalizzata pure, ma se penso a come la propaganda stia trattando il tutto mi viene ancora più da ridere perché ci credono pure loro, da anni, al bene comune, la salvezza preventiva, la diplomazia che va da Putin per dirgli di fermarlo quando si è fatto di tutto per farlo entrare in guerra, mettendo sul piatto il paese con le condizioni migliori per farlo, l'Ucraina, paese povero e inutile, con un vuoto politico interno bello forte, paese non Nato, non nell'UE, paese dove poter esercitare una forte influenza come succede da 8 anni solo per creare il nuovo nemico, con la promessa di salvarli mentre si stavano portando serenamente verso una guerra più grande che lo stesso vuoto politico ucraino aveva portato avanti pure prima, con la guerriglia e le persecuzioni nelle aree dove già c'erano degli scontri con i russofoni, questo perché gli erano state fatte delle false promesse che poi non sono state mantenute visto che non c'erano le condizioni per far entrare proprio nessuno nell'UE o nella NATO.
La mia guerra è contro la feccia che ci viene imposta come pensiero unico, non credo a nessun buono più buono dei cattivi che sembravano buoni, per me i nostri buoni sono più cattivi dei cattivoni russi, ma con meno palle, attaccati alla becera propaganda del nulla cosmico, dell'lgbt, del perbenismo, quando la guerra ce l'hanno portata loro là, quando non hanno capito che interessi diversi da quelli europei stavano portando l'Ue a fare la guerra in Europa, a due passi da casa, perché qualcuno aveva deciso così e perché da noi sono anni che abbiamo politici imbarazzanti, banchieri, tecnici, robe assurde, infatti i veri politici, tipo Putin, qui non nasceranno mai, perché fare politica non esiste più, è tutto collegato al pensiero comune e all'informazione allineata e corrotta, strappalacrime, fintoperbenista, non per niente siamo all'interno di una organizzazione finanziaria che va contro gli interessi degli stati stessi, una sorta di banca che compra debito e tecnicamente salva gli stati già tecnicamente falliti, come il nostro, questo perché non dovevano esserci caprette al di fuori del recinto e sotto l'ideologia comune sarebbe stato più semplice disintegrare la politica per come la conoscevamo un tempo, POPOLARE, per il popolo, solo per consegnare gli stessi cittadini alle crisi e alle emergenze del futuro in cui però siamo già, si consegnano meglio i cittadini alle case farmaceutiche no? si combatte meglio il sovranismo o la voglia di libertà delle persone o no? si è più protetti no? ecco, qui dovevamo essere e qui siamo, non c'è peggior protezione di una protezione che porta la guerra dentro casa tua e vicino a casa tua, solo per difenderti, come la grande NATO SALVA MONDO, se non sei dentro mio dio è finita per te, significa che sei fuori dalle meccaniche capitaliste e verrai distrutto da guerre, carestie ed emergenze, come l'Italietta del futuro senza €? sbaglio..?
Vi fermate ogni tanto a pensare a dove ci stanno portando? lo capite che i cittadini sono solo carne da macello da svendere? consumatori, oggi pure pazienti non consenzienti, obbligati a fare trattamenti per lavorare o uscire di casa, ma vi fermate mai ragazzi o trovate il tutto molto coerente, esterno? del tipo, dobbiamo combattere con agenti esterni che vogliono toglierci benessere e tranquillity, per il bene del mondo, per salvarci.. uhmm sono molto molto avvelenato perché so che non esiste nessun agente nemico esterno che non sia stato creato per recitare un ruolo chiave nella nostra cessione di sovranità personale e costituzionale dopo aver subìto una lenta e dolorosa cessione di sovranità nazionale, monetaria, economica.
Sbaglio o il termine sovranismo è ormai è un termine usato per i cattivoni? e cosa ci sarebbe di male nell'essere sovrani di sé stessi, all'interno dei propri confini che sono certi e non modificabili? ma le nuove generazioni che tipo di sovranismo personale potranno mai avere se sono già oggi dipendenti da tecnologia e informazione distopica unidirezionale? sono generazioni che non sono cresciute nel disincanto tipico dei bambini o adolescenti, sono generazioni già marce, depensanti, più manovrabili in futuro, come i poveri bambinetti che parlavano di no vax come nemico dell'umanità, quelli che sono già abituati a pensare ad un vaccino come la cura preventiva, obbligatoria, legata magari ad influenze o raffreddori, quelli che sono già diventati dei telefoni controllati o sono già dipendenti dalla tecnologia, incapaci di avere un pensiero proprio e ragionevole.


----------



## Riccardo88 (21 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> come ho scritto ieri, c'è una differenza fondamentale: la Russia non sta usando i media di tutto il mondo come propagatore della propria azione ma si limita al proprio territorio, se non per i diplomatici in sede ONU, al contrario di Kiev che vuole convincere il mondo intero
> non si è mai visto nella storia contemporanea una situazione similare mediatica degli invasi



Scusa se mi permetto. Dopo l'invasione mi sembra giustissimo censurare partiti russofili in territorio ucraino (gli ucraini stanno morendo a centinaia/migliaia al giorno, lasciamo organi politici UCRAINI appoggiare questa strage?)
Qui in Italia, succedesse lo stesso, faremmo una legge definendoli terroristi.



admin ha scritto:


> Sarà pure la normalità, ma a questo punte le notizie degli ucraini hanno la stessa credibilità di quelle dei russi



Gli ucraini non sono stati credibili dal giorno 1.
Millantare di aver ucciso 15 mila soldati russi è un'esagerazione palese, nemmeno gli ucraini ci credono. Alcune foto di mezzi russi distrutti, spesso il giorno dopo vengono riportate come "nuovi mezzi russi distrutti", ma sono gli stessi del giorno prima, da differenti angolazioni.
Dall'altro lato invece abbiamo "l'isteria dell'Occidente", "non stiamo invadendo l'ucraina" e Kadyrov che dichiara "non ho perso nemmeno un soldato, al massimo qualcuno si è preso un raffreddore", Putin che svela a Poroshenko i documenti svelati dei piani di invasione progettati dagli ucraini.
Vedremo se gli ucraini ora vivranno in un mondo parallelo grazie a questa mossa, magari nello stesso mondo dove stanno vivendo da mesi (o anni) i russi. Onestamente non penso che si spingeranno a tal punto, la gente parla con parenti e amici di altre città ucraine, conoscono più o meno la realtà, 'pensano' che vinceranno la guerra ma in fondo sanno che non sarà così.


----------



## Albijol (21 Marzo 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Gli ucraini non sono stati credibili dal giorno 1.
> Millantare di aver ucciso 15 mila soldati russi è un'esagerazione palese, nemmeno gli ucraini ci credono. Alcune foto di mezzi russi distrutti, spesso il giorno dopo vengono riportate come "nuovi mezzi russi distrutti", ma sono gli stessi del giorno prima, da differenti angolazioni.


Per un'analisi delle perdite di mezzi militari, consiglio Oryx su Twitter. L'unico canale che pubblica solo le perdite (da ambo le parti) visualmente confermate da foto o video. E' indipendente. La Russia per adesso ha perso sicuramente almeno 1662 mezzi, tra i quali 263 carri armati e 14 italianissimi IVECO LMW. Per le perdite militari lo sapremo solo a fine guerra la conta vera purtroppo, e da parte russa forse non sapremo mai la verità.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ormai i rapporti umani, in questa nazione, per ciò che vedo ogni giorno, sono andati, ho visto amici trentennali arrivare alle mani durante il covid, familiari non rivolgersi la parola, ora non ci si può manco più azzardare di aver paura per la guerra, sennò passi per escort di putin. Ma dov'è il cogli1 che per primo disse che ne saremmo usciti più forti?


ma avere paura della guerra è normale, credo ce l'abbiamo tutti, pero un conto è dire ho paura della guerra, un conto è stravolgere la realtà dicendo che è per colpa di zecoso se rischiamo la terza guerra mondiale, quando la realtà dei fatti, come riportato @Darren Marshall, dice tutt altro


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Per un'analisi delle perdite di mezzi militari, consiglio Oryx su Twitter. L'unico canale che pubblica solo le perdite (da ambo le parti) visualmente confermate da foto o video. E' indipendente. La Russia per adesso ha perso sicuramente almeno 1662 mezzi, tra i quali 263 carri armati e *14 italianissimi IVECO LMW*. Per le perdite militari lo sapremo solo a fine guerra la conta vera purtroppo, e da parte russa forse non sapremo mai la verità.



E' un peccato aver chiuso con la Russia proprio quando tra iveco e leonardo potevamo ricavare miliardi 
Ovviamente qualche altra nazione sfrutterà la debacle "idaliana"


----------



## vota DC (21 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *in Ucraina da ieri tutti i mass media devono diffondere notizie unificate 24 ore al giorno come una sola piattaforma, nessuna eccezione pena chiusura.
> decreto firmato da Zelensky
> 
> inoltre 11 partiti ucraini non proni al governo saranno attenzionati con restrizioni alle attività*


L'unificazione dei mass media non comprende le TV private ed è fatta con la scusa di combattere la disinformazione russa....che però è fatta soprattutto in TV private in mano a filorussi. In pratica hanno unito tutte le TV pubbliche in un canale che risponde solo a Zelensky.

Gli 11 partiti sono gli inutili cespuglietti creati dopo Maidan, il più grosso proprio a ridosso delle ultime presidenziali....sono stati determinanti solo per fare vincere Zelensky al ballottaggio assieme alla solita Timoshenko sennò Zelensky si fermava a poco più di 5 milioni di voti.


----------



## Albijol (21 Marzo 2022)

GIORNALE RUSSO (PRO KREMLINO) AFFERMA DI AVER VISTO UN DOCUMENTO DEL MINISTERO DELLA DIFESA CHE PARLA DI 9861 SOLDATI MORTI E 16153 FERITI.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E' un peccato aver chiuso con la Russia proprio quando tra iveco e leonardo potevamo ricavare miliardi
> Ovviamente qualche altra nazione sfrutterà la debacle "idaliana"


gireranno coi Mahindra
​


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ormai i rapporti umani, in questa nazione, per ciò che vedo ogni giorno, sono andati, ho visto amici trentennali arrivare alle mani durante il covid, familiari non rivolgersi la parola, ora non ci si può manco più azzardare di aver paura per la guerra, sennò passi per escort di putin. Ma dov'è il cogli1 che per primo disse che ne saremmo usciti più forti?



Le situazioni di crisi fanno emergere il peggio di ciascuno. Mantenere l'equilibrio è la cosa più difficile. 
In questo momento, per me, bisogna solo attenersi alle alleanze esistenti e perciò pur condannando Putin per l'invasione non dobbiamo entrare in guerra per una Nazione che non è nostra alleata.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Le situazioni di crisi fanno emergere il peggio di ciascuno. Mantenere l'equilibrio è la cosa più difficile.
> In questo momento, per me, bisogna solo attenersi alle alleanze esistenti e perciò pur condannando Putin per l'invasione non dobbiamo entrare in guerra per una Nazione che non è nostra alleata.


Onestamente ad oggi mi preoccupa di più quella scheggia impazzita (letteralmente) di Zelecoso che Putin (che sa perfettamente che una guerra con la nato non se la può permettere). Il Cremlino ha "tranquillizzato" riguardo alla riunione di Kiev domani, seguendo la logica chi ci ha da perdere in un ipotetico attacco sarebbero proprio loro... A me preoccupa di più un attacco ucraino. Follia? Paranoia? può essere, ma ogni volta che vedo quel clown vedo uno che pretende una guerra mondiale pur di uscirne vivo (se gli importasse degli ucraini non avrebbe letteralmente confiscato tutti i maschi over18, compreso chi voleva andarsene)


----------



## Albijol (21 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> GIORNALE RUSSO (PRO KREMLINO) AFFERMA DI AVER VISTO UN DOCUMENTO DEL MINISTERO DELLA DIFESA CHE PARLA DI 9861 SOLDATI MORTI E 16153 FERITI.


ARTICOLO RIMOSSO DAL SITO. Fatto rimuovere probabilmente


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Nel Donbass c'è stata una guerra civile, fino a prova contraria è tutt'oggi territorio ucraino.
> Chi ha armato e fornito gruppi paramilitari ai separatisti per iniziare la guerriglia? La Russia.
> 
> Chi ha evitato di occupare ufficialmente il Donbas come fatto per la Crimea al fine di evitare il continuo della guerra civile? La Russia.
> ...


mancano dei pezzi al tuo racconto

la questione nasce e si sviluppa perchè Kiev non solo non accettava inizialmente neanche una maggiore indipendenza, bensì il governo Poroshenko dal primo istante ha rimosso tutte le concessioni fatte nei territori ad est
non stiamo parlando di annessione, come per la Crimea che aveva scelto questo in un referendum, ma di indipendena.

il problema è che a Kiev continuano a non accettare l'evidenza dei fatti.
sono otto anni che uccidono persone, nell'indifferenza occidentale dopo qualche mese del 2014 quando hanno deciso di non fare più copertura mediatica sulla situazione, e fanno vivere milioni di cittadini nella paura quotidiana perchè non accettano la realtà.
non solo è aberrante come diritto e umanità, ma anche militarmente è un fallimento totale perchè non hanno ottenuto nulla.
uno stato da otto anni non è stato capace di riconquistare dei territori che reclama come propri.

in ogni guerra ci sono le armi per le milizie popolari
la Russia è anche l'unica che manda la protezione civile, gli aiuti alimentari, ha ospitato milioni di profughi, fornisce supporto ospedaliero etc
se aspettassero Kiev per vivere meglio sarebbero tutti morti di fame e malattie
non scegliere le cose spiacevoli, guarda tutta la situazione

sono d'accordo che avrebbero potuto intervenire prima in Donbass, però c'è da dire che così le sanzioni occidentali sarebbero salite notevolmente come avvenuto per la Crimea
è chiaro che per i residenti sarebbe stato meglio, a livello internazionale la posizione russa sarebbe peggiorata.

non dobbiamo mischiare i residenti del Donbass con quelli di altri territori con confine ad est, dove sicuramente c'è una grande parte che si sente non certo nemica della Russia ma anche quelli vicini a Kiev
nel Donbass tanti residenti sono contenti di passare sotto la Repubblica Popolare, perchè è stata l'Ucraina a rovinare le loro vite da otto anni non viceversa.
fuori dal Donbass la situazione è diversa, non è mai stata in ballo la loro separazione da Kiev quindi non è che così dal nulla la gente possa fare proteste contro l'esercito o le autorità ucraine

ogni volta liquidi la questione dicendo in due parole "Anche l'Ucraina ha fatto i suoi errori" e fine
eh no, il governo Poroshenko 2014-2019 meriterebbe libri interi di approfondimento perchè è stato qualcosa di disumano


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Onestamente ad oggi mi preoccupa di più quella scheggia impazzita (letteralmente) di Zelecoso che Putin (che sa perfettamente che una guerra con la nato non se la può permettere). Il Cremlino ha "tranquillizzato" riguardo alla riunione di Kiev domani, seguendo la logica chi ci ha da perdere in un ipotetico attacco sarebbero proprio loro... A me preoccupa di più un attacco ucraino. Follia? Paranoia? può essere, ma ogni volta che vedo quel clown vedo uno che pretende una guerra mondiale pur di uscirne vivo (se gli importasse degli ucraini non avrebbe letteralmente confiscato tutti i maschi over18, compreso chi voleva andarsene)



Massima condanna per Putin ma Zelensky non ha la mia simpatia per il suo ostinarsi a voler coinvolgere il Mondo fregandosene delle conseguenze.


----------



## danjr (21 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Nel Donbass c'è stata una guerra civile, fino a prova contraria è tutt'oggi territorio ucraino.
> Chi ha armato e fornito gruppi paramilitari ai separatisti per iniziare la guerriglia? La Russia.
> 
> Chi ha evitato di occupare ufficialmente il Donbas come fatto per la Crimea al fine di evitare il continuo della guerra civile? La Russia.
> ...


Post da incorniciare, concordo al 100%


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> GIORNALE RUSSO (PRO KREMLINO) AFFERMA DI AVER VISTO UN DOCUMENTO DEL MINISTERO DELLA DIFESA CHE PARLA DI 9861 SOLDATI MORTI E 16153 FERITI.


se è vero stanno messi male i russi, 10 000 morti in manco un mese di conflitti, giusto per contestualizzare, i soldati americani morti in iraq sono 4500, mentre in afghanistan meno di 3000, ma stiamo parlando di conflitti durati anni


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Massima condanna per Putin ma Zelensky non ha la mia simpatia per il suo ostinarsi a voler coinvolgere il Mondo fregandosene delle conseguenze.


Chiaro, portavo il discorso all'estremo, certo però é che dei leader ucraino e russo non mi fido manco per sbaglio. Il tutto senza scomodare i leader Ue o bidet, li la fiducia vola soto zero in un attimo....


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Marzo 2022)

*Giornalista ucraino Oleg Paniuta : Putin vuole tutto il mondo.*

Stasera Zelensky diceva che Putin vuole arrivare fino a berlino,ora questo che parla di un Putin che vuole mettere le mani in pasta su tutto il mondo.
Più sento questi discorsi e più mi auguro un'imminente sfondamento a kiev...


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Chiaro, portavo il discorso all'estremo, certo però é che dei leader ucraino e russo non mi fido manco per sbaglio. Il tutto senza scomodare i leader Ue o bidet, li la fiducia vola soto zero in un attimo....


Forse non é chiaro che TUTTI stan giocando a chi ha il fallo più grosso sulla pelle nostra, per gli interessi di pochi


----------



## Albijol (21 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> se è vero stanno messi male i russi, 10 000 morti in manco un mese di conflitti, giusto per contestualizzare, i soldati americani morti in iraq sono 4500, mentre in afghanistan meno di 3000, ma stiamo parlando di conflitti durati anni


Stanno raccattando mercenari Syriani e Libici proprio per questo motivo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> mancano dei pezzi al tuo racconto
> 
> la questione nasce e si sviluppa perchè Kiev non solo non accettava inizialmente neanche una maggiore indipendenza, bensì il governo Poroshenko dal primo istante ha rimosso tutte le concessioni fatte nei territori ad est
> non stiamo parlando di annessione, come per la Crimea che aveva scelto questo in un referendum, ma di indipendena.
> ...


La Russia non sta proteggendo nessuno, questa guerra è una catastrofe anche per i russofoni che loro stessi stanno uccidendo (non volontariamente ci mancherebbe) a causa dei bombardamenti, danni collaterali ecc.

Non ci sarebbe stata alcuna sanzione seria se la Russia si fosse limitata ad entrare nel Donbas ufficialmente come ha fatto in Crimea, azione comunque illegale ma che poteva essere compresa nell'ambito della protezione dei russofoni.

A Putin dei russofoni non glie ne frega niente, le sue sono scuse per poter aumentare la sfera d'influenza russa ed evitare la perdita di un altra nazione ex URSS. È solo una questione di soldi e di potere, come quasi sempre è stato.


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La Russia non sta proteggendo nessuno, questa guerra è una catastrofe anche per i russofoni che loro stessi stanno uccidendo (non volontariamente ci mancherebbe) a causa dei bombardamenti, danni collaterali ecc.
> 
> Non ci sarebbe stata alcuna sanzione seria se la Russia si fosse limitata ad entrare nel Donbas ufficialmente come ha fatto in Crimea, azione comunque illegale ma che poteva essere compresa nell'ambito della protezione dei russofoni.
> 
> A Putin dei russofoni non glie ne frega niente, le sue sono scuse per poter aumentare la sfera d'influenza russa ed evitare la perdita di un altra nazione ex URSS. È solo una questione di soldi e di potere, come quasi sempre è stato.


io non so cosa interessi a Putin, sicuramente io non parteggio per uno stato che da tanti anni ha comportamenti criminali come l'Ucraina.
il fatto che sia stato invaso non me lo rende più simpatico, altrimenti dovrei supportare pure i talebani invasi dagli USA e via così.
sicuramente a tanti russi interessano le sorti di quelle persone

certo che sarebbero salite le sanzioni, perchè fino al mese scorso la posizione ufficiale è che ci fosse solamente supporto logistico.
se invece le occupi militarmente annettendole come la Crimea stai facendo una violazione internazionale più grave


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Forse non é chiaro che TUTTI stan giocando a chi ha il fallo più grosso sulla pelle nostra, per gli interessi di pochi


Comprendo il tuo punto di vista, la faccenda però è molto più complicato del "facciamoci i fatti nostri e speriamo che non ci siano guerre".

Di fatto siamo già in guerra, l'occidente è un cobelligerante dell'Ucraina, non possiamo fare finta che non sia così, su questo Putin ha ragione, se dai armi e tenti di strangolare l'economia di una nazione stai di fatto conducendo una politica di guerra.

La Russia con la sua politica estera a senso unico è un pericolo per la stabilità occidentale, sono anni che praticano una politica estera aggressiva finalizzata al controllo di tutte le nazioni ex URSS. 

Nessuno farà la terza guerra mondiale per l'Ucraina o per Zelensky, se dovesse accadere sarà per motivi ben più complessi.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Giornalista ucraino Oleg Paniuta : Putin vuole tutto il mondo.*
> 
> Stasera Zelensky diceva che Putin vuole arrivare fino a berlino,ora questo che parla di un Putin che vuole mettere le mani in pasta su tutto il mondo.
> Più sento questi discorsi e più mi auguro un'imminente sfondamento a kiev...



Dopo il Mondo Putin vorrà il sistema solare.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Raryof (21 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E' un peccato aver chiuso con la Russia proprio quando tra iveco e leonardo potevamo ricavare miliardi
> Ovviamente qualche altra nazione sfrutterà la debacle "idaliana"


Già un aereo Leonardo è finito col culo per terra, classico avvertimento da parte di qualcuno spacciato per errore umano o casualità.
Comunque venderemo tutto ai buoni ucraini che ci ripagheranno con le badanti e con la pace.
In guerra con IVECO per la pace.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *in Ucraina da ieri tutti i mass media devono diffondere notizie unificate 24 ore al giorno come una sola piattaforma, nessuna eccezione pena chiusura.
> decreto firmato da Zelensky
> 
> inoltre 11 partiti ucraini non proni al governo saranno attenzionati con restrizioni alle attività*


Beh la democraticahhh ucrainahhh no?


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2022)

*Sul sito del Corriere della Sera è riportato che Zelensky intende sottoporre a referendum l'accordo con Mosca.*


----------



## hakaishin (21 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Dilla tutta però
> Sono partiti filorussi finanziati da mosca, quinte colonne di un paese invasore, altro che "non proni al governo"
> Occhio alla propaganda ragazzi...
> 
> Detto ciò, che Biden meriti l'impeachment è vero, ma per ben altri motivi: è un demente (nel senso medico del termine)


Biden va rimosso. Altro personaggio pericolosissimo. Oltre ad essere incompetente è completamente demente. Rischia di farci passare un grosso guaio


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Già un aereo Leonardo è finito col culo per terra, classico avvertimento da parte di qualcuno spacciato per errore umano o casualità.
> Comunque venderemo tutto ai buoni ucraini che ci ripagheranno con le badanti e con la pace.
> In guerra con IVECO per la pace.



All'Ucraina non riusciremo a vendere un ciufolo,perchè non avranno neanche i soldi per piangere.
Saranno i nuovi schiavi europei (in teoria già da un bel pò di tempo era così)


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> io non so cosa interessi a Putin, sicuramente io non parteggio per uno stato che da tanti anni ha comportamenti criminali come l'Ucraina.
> il fatto che sia stato invaso non me lo rende più simpatico, altrimenti dovrei supportare pure i talebani invasi dagli USA e via così.
> sicuramente a tanti russi interessano le sorti di quelle persone
> 
> ...


talebani invasi dagli usa, dopo che i talebani si erano rifiutati di consegnare bin laden e la cricca dei compagni suoi responsabili dell'11 settembre


----------



## hakaishin (21 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sarà pure la normalità, ma a questo punte le notizie degli ucraini hanno la stessa credibilità di quelle dei russi


Ma no dai. In Ucraina sono santi.
Tutto vero quello che viene da lì


----------



## danjr (21 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> se è vero stanno messi male i russi, 10 000 morti in manco un mese di conflitti, giusto per contestualizzare, i soldati americani morti in iraq sono 4500, mentre in afghanistan meno di 3000, ma stiamo parlando di conflitti durati anni


si ma infatti a livello di guerra convenzionale hanno dimostrato di essere indietro anni luce a qualsiasi pese nato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Giornalista ucraino Oleg Paniuta : Putin vuole tutto il mondo.*



Come Raoul, il Re di Hokuto.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> chiudo la questione rammentando che l'Ucraina è già priva di democrazia reale da sempre, non è frutto di una trasformazione recente o del mese scorso.
> per questo mi sorprendo continuamente di chi supporta questo stato, ha tutti i peggiori difetti russi ma senza i pregi


La cosa che fa ribrezzo è questa: far passare l’ucraina per stato democratico modello, i santarellini dell’Europa orientale. Sono semplicemente dei russi mal riusciti, con la stessa cultura ma con meno soldi e potere. Dei russi che non ce l’hanno fatta


----------



## Swaitak (21 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sul sito del Corriere della Sera è riportato che Zelensky intende sottoporre a referendum l'accordo con Mosca.


come fanno? gli prestiamo la piattaforma rousseau?


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> come fanno? gli prestiamo la piattaforma rousseau?



Mandiamo direttamente Conte e Di Maio.


----------



## Raryof (21 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sul sito del Corriere della Sera è riportato che Zelensky intende sottoporre a referendum l'accordo con Mosca.


Visto che è un attore la sceneggiatura gliel'hanno fatta loro...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Sul sito del Corriere della Sera è riportato che Zelensky intende sottoporre a referendum l'accordo con Mosca.*



No comment...


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Visto che è un attore la sceneggiatura gliel'hanno fatta loro...



Vorrei tanto sapere come intende formulare il quesito.


----------



## admin (21 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come Raoul, il Re di Hokuto.



Invece di Re Nero, conquisterà il mondo in sella ad un orso


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> No comment...



Commenta tanto, al limite, ti dovresti bannare da solo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Commenta tanto, al limite, ti dovresti bannare da solo.



Ma no guarda, personalmente non posterò più notizie sui negoziati, perchè se queste sono le intenzioni è meglio postare notizie sull'isola dei famosi o il grande fratello. Nessuno ha voglia di fermare la guerra.


----------



## Albijol (21 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La Russia non sta proteggendo nessuno, questa guerra è una catastrofe anche per i russofoni che loro stessi stanno uccidendo (non volontariamente ci mancherebbe)


No, no volontariamente invece.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma no guarda, personalmente non posterò più notizie sui negoziati, perchè se queste sono le intenzioni è meglio postare notizie sull'isola dei famosi o il grande fratello. Nessuno ha voglia di fermare la guerra.



Se non hanno voglia di fermare la guerra se la tengano pure per anni. L'importante e che non rompano le p... a noi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Nel Donbass c'è stata una guerra civile, fino a prova contraria è tutt'oggi territorio ucraino.
> Chi ha armato e fornito gruppi paramilitari ai separatisti per iniziare la guerriglia? La Russia.
> 
> Chi ha evitato di occupare ufficialmente il Donbas come fatto per la Crimea al fine di evitare il continuo della guerra civile? La Russia.
> ...


Quindi la Russia ha dato le armi della prima guerra mondiale ai rivoltosi del donbass!? Ok.. e io lo sto affermando vedendo un video di 5/6 anni fa e sono uno che non gli puoi dire.. " ci svegliamo di punto in bianco in guerra" io gridavo da 15 anni tutto questo schifo e il pericolo atomico/nato !Gli stessi ucraini si lamentavano che ricevevano solo i viveri senza le armi se no OCCIDENTE urlava all'invasione dei russi se usavano mezzi militari di qualsiasi genere.. sia in prima persona sia come sostegno


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Sul sito del Corriere della Sera è riportato che Zelensky intende sottoporre a referendum l'accordo con Mosca.*


Ci mancava la piattaforma Rousseau ucraina adesso


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ci mancava la piattaforma Rousseau ucraina adesso



Grillo ha fatto scuola.


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Giornalista ucraino Oleg Paniuta : Putin vuole tutto il mondo.*
> 
> Stasera Zelensky diceva che Putin vuole arrivare fino a berlino,ora questo che parla di un Putin che vuole mettere le mani in pasta su tutto il mondo.
> Più sento questi discorsi e più mi auguro un'imminente sfondamento a kiev...


Sì, me lo immagino come il topo Prof, quello di pinky and the brain: "Cosa faremo domani sera?" "Quello che facciamo tutte le sere, Mignolo. Tentare di conquistare il mondo!"


----------



## Raryof (21 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se non hanno voglia di fermare la guerra se la tengano pure per anni. L'importante e che non rompano le p... a noi.


La guerra la vuole chi manda gli "aiuti umanitari" e armi, nient'altro.
Nessuno vuole che 'sta guerra duri poco, troppi vantaggi, soprattutto grazie alla forzatura "emergenziale" indotta che arriverà sulla nostra economia già distrutta dalla pandemia e dai famosi strumenti politici usati per istituzionalizzare il lavoro, le attività, la vita delle persone, un'emergenza che non finisce mai porta a cambiamenti forzati e da accettare, qualsiasi cosa che a bocce forme non avrebbe avuto senso, senza guerre o senza pandemie.
Questo è ad oggi il miglior mondo capitalista possibile nel peggiore dei mondi possibili, ma chi ti spiega la situazione ti dice che siamo i bravi e buoni.
Una fetta importante di questa guerra si gioca sulle fazioni, se tu sei contro la Russia sei un buono, se sei a favore sei un nemico, ma se tu sei contro la guerra perché armi l'Ucraina? se sei contro le difficoltà che avremo qui dalle nostre parti tra poco tempo perché siamo a favore dell'Ucraina che con noi c'entra 0? 
Il giochino della guerra fa bene a tanti e distrugge pure quelli che sono contro i famosi cattivi, visto che costringi delle attività alla chiusura o a ridurre il proprio fatturato per interessi esterni ai nostri, per compiacere altri e se tu istituzione non lavori per fare gli interessi del tuo stesso paese allora a me della guerra può fregare giustamente ZERO e della pace fregherebbe ancora meno se è una pace che non mi porta a nulla a me che mi costringi ad odiare chi mi compra le cose o viene in vacanza nella mia struttura.
Questa è la nostra guerra, non quella dell'Ucraina, in tanti non hanno capito questo piccolo particolare...


----------



## Raryof (21 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Giornalista ucraino Oleg Paniuta : Putin vuole tutto il mondo.*
> 
> Stasera Zelensky diceva che Putin vuole arrivare fino a berlino,ora questo che parla di un Putin che vuole mettere le mani in pasta su tutto il mondo.
> Più sento questi discorsi e più mi auguro un'imminente sfondamento a kiev...


Ci hanno portato la guerra in casa ahahahaha, oh qualcuno che se ne fosse accorto, incredibile.
L'Ue una cosa doveva fare, i propri interessi, infatti è uno dei motivi per cui l'Italia avrebbe dovuto staccarsi da tempo, come l'UK, ma figuriamoci, qui da noi abbiamo una classe politica insulsa che sparla di Europa perché pensano di avere il carrozzone dietro, di fare i bravi e buoni, italiani brava gente, col risultato che ci hanno portato la guerra in casa e se continuano a provocare mi sa che ci siamo pure vicini, sempre da buoni benpensanti che pensano di dover fare le guerre altrove così gli ammerrigani verranno a fare la guerra qui da noi, ben lontani da casa loro.
E questo sarà il colpo del ko per l'UE, in un certo senso lo spero, alla fine è corretto, tiri giù l'UE e finisce l'influenza sugli ex stati sovietici che arrivava, attraverso la buona NATO, fin là, finisce il capitalismo per come lo conoscevamo.. sarà dura ma chissà, hanno armi potenti e l'UE non ha un esercito, infatti per adesso si godono la guerra fatta da dietro la scrivania ma più avanti non lo so mica, da questi incapaci mi aspetto che vogliano entrare nel conflitto chiudendo le chiappe, sperando che non arrivi davvero il confettino rosa dal cielo.
Assurdo come lo UK, gli Usa, si siano fatte beffe di quegli asini di Bruxelles, guarrafondai sionisti che hanno giocato con il colonialismo per una vita e adesso vogliono ancora imporre la loro legge, a noi, che non siamo anglofili e all'UE che è solo banche e fuffa.
L'Italia per me, con certi interessi, non c'entra nulla, uno dei motivi per cui ai russi siamo sempre stati simpatici.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2022)

Il sito del Corriere della Sera riporta che gli Usa intendono fornire a Kiev armi per difesa aerea «a lungo raggio»


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il sito del Corriere della Sera riporta che gli Usa intendono fornire a Kiev armi per difesa aerea «a lungo raggio»


I fanatici della guerra giusta saranno soddisfatti


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> I fanatici della guerra giusta saranno soddisfatti



Gli Usa hanno i depositi pieni, devono pur smaltire in qualche modo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gli Usa hanno i depositi pieni, devono pur smaltire in qualche modo.


Tutto fa PIL


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Tutto fa PIL



Per loro sicuramente, per noi no.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il sito del Corriere della Sera riporta che gli Usa intendono fornire a Kiev armi per difesa aerea «a lungo raggio»



Tutte queste armi e questi aiuti umanitari verranno ripagati concedendo il deretano 1,2,3 milioni di volte.
Tutti vogliono far terminare la guerra ma intanto fanno a gara a cedere le armi,in modo tale da prolungarla.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Tutte queste armi e questi aiuti umanitari verranno ripagati concedendo il deretano 1,2,3 milioni di volte.
> Tutti vogliono far terminare la guerra ma intanto fanno a gara a cedere le armi,in modo tale da prolungarla.



Più si allunga la guerra più armi nuove occorre produrre...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Più si allunga la guerra più armi nuove occorre produrre...



Certo,ma più civili crepano.
Ma questo ormai non importa più a nessuno,"caxxi loro".
Non importa a zelensky,a putin,agli usa,alla ue,perchè mai dovrebbe importare a noi ?


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2022)

Dal Sito del Corriere della Sera. Zelensky insiste per un vertice con Putin.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Giornalista ucraino Oleg Paniuta : Putin vuole tutto il mondo.*
> 
> Stasera Zelensky diceva che Putin vuole arrivare fino a berlino,ora questo che parla di un Putin che vuole mettere le mani in pasta su tutto il mondo.
> Più sento questi discorsi e più mi auguro un'imminente sfondamento a kiev...



Sarà il caso di salvare il mondo allora.

Qualcuno avverta Desmond giù nella botola del Cigno di non dimenticarsi di pigiare il pulsante ogni 108 minuti.


----------



## Raryof (21 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dal Sito del Corriere della Sera. Zelensky insiste per un vertice con Putin.


Ma il ceceno dov'è finito? non era vicino?


----------



## __king george__ (21 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma il ceceno dov'è finito? non era vicino?


si ma poi è stato impegnato in altre cose..tipo litigare con Elon Musk su Twitter...


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma il ceceno dov'è finito? non era vicino?



Non se ne parla più. Io non ho trovato aggiornamenti in merito.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Marzo 2022)

Usa: apprezziamo profondamente impegno Italia per Ucraina​
Che bello,ora possiamo scodinzolare e aspettare le crocchette come ricompensa


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Usa: apprezziamo profondamente impegno Italia per Ucraina​
> Che bello,ora possiamo scodinzolare e aspettare le crocchette come ricompensa



Preparati per il discorso di domani ...


----------



## Andris (21 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Preparati per il discorso di domani ...


il punto più basso da quando Gheddafi venne in Italia con la tenda, le amazzoni e le statue coperte per non turbarlo


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> il punto più basso da quando Gheddafi venne in Italia con la tenda, le amazzoni e le statue coperte per non turbarlo



Gheddafi fu davvero una cosa vomitevole.


----------



## Raryof (21 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> il punto più basso da quando Gheddafi venne in Italia con la tenda, le amazzoni e le statue coperte per non turbarlo


E Rouhani nel 2016 non ce lo metti? abbiamo i veli appositi anticultura, antiarte.


----------



## Milanoide (22 Marzo 2022)

Minghia, Joe! M'hanno gonvogado!


----------



## hakaishin (22 Marzo 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Sì, me lo immagino come il topo Prof, quello di pinky and the brain: "Cosa faremo domani sera?" "Quello che facciamo tutte le sere, Mignolo. Tentare di conquistare il mondo!"


È come un cattivo di dragon ball 
Majin putin contro i guerrieri Nato, tra cui spicca un simpatico zelensky super sayan di 3o livello


----------



## hakaishin (22 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non se ne parla più. Io non ho trovato aggiornamenti in merito.


Oh poverino è rimasto chiuso nel garage al buio?


----------



## Andris (22 Marzo 2022)

notare le facce attonite quando il professore ricorda che l'attacco in Iraq non fosse concordato con l'ONU e i crimini di guerra commessi dai soldati americani


----------



## Andris (22 Marzo 2022)

in queste settimane sto guardando i video di Formigli, non certo la trasmissione intera, perchè lui rappresenta il massimo dell'ipocrisia italiana da un mese

un giornalista che è presente alle feste dell'Unità, per anni inviato di Santoro, notoriamente di sinistra, tante puntate alla ricerca di fantomatici fascisti italiani ed europei etc

ed ora non dice una parola sui criminali dell'Ucraina, partiti e militari nazisti alla luce del sole, su una nazione che chiude e rende illegale il partito comunista dal 2015, giornalisti di sinistra come lui prelevati da casa

è diventato filoamericano pur di andare contro Putin


----------



## Blu71 (22 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> notare le facce attonite quando il professore ricorda che l'attacco in Iraq non fosse concordato con l'ONU e i crimini di guerra commessi dai soldati americani




Bravo a ricordare come stanno le cose.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Oh poverino è rimasto chiuso nel garage al buio?



Spero sia passato a miglior vita.


----------



## Andris (22 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Bravo a ricordare come stanno le cose.


ormai ospite fisso della tramissione, viene usato per fare contraddittorio come piace alle trasmissioni trovando quello che va contro quando invece è una delle poche persone preparate e gli rispondono soggetti imbarazzanti.

ha detto anche: "Se Zelensky ha un pensiero radicale va abbandonato, è un ostacolo alla pace. Preferisce la guerra mondiale a restare da solo senza armi e supporto stranieri contro la Russia"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Marzo 2022)

Un po' tutte le analisi dei giornali di oggi sono concordi nel dire che Biden sta oltrepassando la linea rossa, ha abbandonato la via diplomatica e assieme a Johnson alza i toni con rischio di World War III.

Il vertice Nato del 24 rischia di essere una data storica, in negativo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per loro sicuramente, per noi no.


Si si, ovvio, solo per loro


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Usa: apprezziamo profondamente impegno Italia per Ucraina​
> Che bello,ora possiamo scodinzolare e aspettare le crocchette come ricompensa


Così buoni e magnanimi che saremo mandati in prima fila a morire per "la pace"


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Un po' tutte le analisi dei giornali di oggi sono concordi nel dire che Biden sta oltrepassando la linea rossa, ha abbandonato la via diplomatica e assieme a Johnson alza i toni con rischio di World War III.
> 
> Il vertice Nato del 24 rischia di essere una data storica, in negativo.


Devono solo decidere se limitarsi all'Ucraina o se le bombe dovranno volare anche sulle nostre teste. Saranno felici i guerrafondai del forum, avrete la vostra guerra, contenti finalmente?


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Marzo 2022)




----------



## pazzomania (22 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Un po' tutte le analisi dei giornali di oggi sono concordi nel dire che Biden sta oltrepassando la linea rossa, ha abbandonato la via diplomatica e assieme a Johnson alza i toni con rischio di World War III.
> 
> Il vertice Nato del 24 rischia di essere una data storica, in negativo.


Bei tempi quando il problema più grosso che avevamo erano i ristoranti e l'asporto.


----------



## Alkampfer (22 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Così buoni e magnanimi che saremo mandati in prima fila a morire per "la pace"


ma questi hanno armi che in una giornata distruggono il sistema solare, non solo la Terra.
vi (ci) stanno prendendo per il culo a tutti quanti.


----------



## __king george__ (22 Marzo 2022)

ma poi la borsa russa ha riaperto? ma come funziona..può stare chiusa quanto vuole?


----------



## hakaishin (22 Marzo 2022)

joe bidet è un altro di quelli che andrebbero eliminati…
Ma l’importante era non avere trump..


----------



## Nevergiveup (22 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## cris (22 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> quale propaganda, i partiti sono votati dai cittadini e ci sono tanti milioni di ucraini che non avevano alcuna né in Poroshenko prima né nel nuovo oggi.
> 
> stai togliendo rappresentenza e legittimità alle persone
> 
> ...


Non e in una situazione normale, gli stanno bombardando la testa… ci si focalizza sui dettagli ignorando le cose macroscopiche come se queste non avessero un influenza sulle cose piu “piccole”.


----------



## cris (22 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Un po' tutte le analisi dei giornali di oggi sono concordi nel dire che Biden sta oltrepassando la linea rossa, ha abbandonato la via diplomatica e assieme a Johnson alza i toni con rischio di World War III.
> 
> Il vertice Nato del 24 rischia di essere una data storica, in negativo.


Ma biden è demente senile secondo me
In un momento delicatissimo si lascia andare ad insulti diretti ad una persona gia palesemente instabile


----------



## __king george__ (22 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## admin (22 Marzo 2022)

*Dopo tutti i numerosi (praticamente 3-4 al giorno) avvertimenti ancora c'è chi continua a provocare e seminare flame. Sinceramente non riesco a capire se si tratti di flamer professionisti o semplicemente ritardati. Perchè se uno non capisce dopo nemmeno 3-4 avvertimenti giornalieri o lo fa di proposito o semplicemente non ci arriva. Per l'ennesima volta, si torna in topic. Flame = ban. Reply a questo post = ban. Buon proseguimento di discussone in modo civile.*


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Primo e ultimo post di giornata perchè commentare certe vicende sta diventando stucchevole per i toni di scherno che vengono usati, comunque un giorno ci si lamenta che la stampa di regime porta un unica narrazione, il giorno dopo ci si accorge che in realtà viene dato ampio spazio al contraddittorio nelle varie trasmissioni che peraltro in questo modo diventano molto interessanti e ricche di contenuti ma non va bene uguale... il contro-pensiero a prescindere non lo capirò mai e non giova a nessuno.
> Buon cabaret sugli ucraini a tutti.


il problema non è il pensiero unico, il contraddittorio ecc, il problema è che si fanno dibattiti non basati sui fatti, i talk show costano relativamente poco da produrre rispetto che ne so ai varietà, non hai prove da fare, ballerine, orchestra da pagare, ti basta prendere l'argomento in voga in quel periodo e invitare un paio di sedicenti esperti, ovviamente devi creare il pollaio altrimenti la gente perde interesse, quindi inviti opinionisti fissi che fanno caciara, tipo sgarbi, mughini, quelli della zanzara, cacciari, travaglio, il montanaro ubriacone, red ronnie 
I dibattiti seri si fanno con i fatti, con i dati, con le fonti attendibili, mica si lascia parlare sedicenti esperti a ruota libera senza rendersi conto se ciò che stanno dicendo sia vero o no. Ad un formigli, ad un giletti o ad un santoro quando all'epoca era il guru di queste trasmissioni mica interessa la verità, interessa che la gente si sintonizzi sulla loro trasmissione, e per fare questo invitano uno che sostiene A e uno che sostiene l'esatto opposto cioè Z, ma mica si accertano dei fatti.
Per farla breve se il tema del giorno è la forma della terra non è che inviti tizio che sostiene che la terra sia sferica e per l'amor di contraddittorio inviti caio che sostiene che la terra sia piatta, caio se non ha i fatti a sostegno della sua tesi non va invitato, pero i furbacchioni dei vari presentatori per fare audience invitano caio pur sapendo che spara fregnacce e si difendono dicendo che da loro c'è il libero pensiero, che non c'è la narrazione unica, non c'è censura ecc.


----------

